# Can I bring my passport instead?



## Beck (Jul 1, 2021)

For orientation, I know I have to bring my driver's license and my SSN card. But I misplaced it, so is it okay to bring my passport instead?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2021)

Beck said:


> For orientation, I know I have to bring my driver's license and my SSN card. But I misplaced it, so is it okay to bring my passport instead?



Yep.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, a passport that isn’t expired is all you need.


----------

